# Southerner Moved North and bought a boat...



## Skipper Joe (Oct 1, 2007)

Howdy folks. I am a displaced comedian/musician/actor and published playwright. My wife and I left Good ol Tejas many moons ago. We lived here in NYC in a 17 person communal living situation, then moved to a 7 person loft, then we decided it was time to live alone. My personal dream has always been to liveaboard and the wife was into it! She's a dandy lady I tell you what! Cheaper than a condo - ocean front property with a view of the city and although it be dirty our pool is HUGE. We bought a $20,000 boat, removed some headliners and found out we have a $10,000 boat. But, we love her and we'll fix her decks and be sailing soon. Anyone else on the Hudson out there? We are late 30s and early 30s looking to meet like minded folk.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Welcome gil...you are gonna definitely fit in with the sickies here. Wait till they figure out you left a commune (one assumes with benefits), to camp out on a boat in the Hudson. Most Texas boys are smarter than that but NYC can mess with your good judgement.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Gill,
If the move to becoming a NYC live-aboard doesn't work out for the long term, at least you'll end up with a ton of new material for your comedy act.


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

No way. Texans don't move north by choice. You should be ashamed of yourself.

Come on down here. And bring some Shiner Bock with ya.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

I am glad to see the regulars are rolling out the welcome mat. So I say as well "Welcome aboard".


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Gill,
Even though your sense of direction is way off, welcome to Sailnet.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

> *Southerner Moved North and bought a boat...*


sounds like two mistakes made at once!


----------



## Skipper Joe (Oct 1, 2007)

Naw, New York City rocks, Ya'll. I love it here. Any other New Yorkers around?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Yankees suck . . .


----------

